

Tell HN: Hacker News Atom Feed Provided by Kalimba - doki_pen
http://blog.embed.ly/kalimba-atom-feed

======
w1ntermute
Don't forget the HN RSS feed with embedded articles (generated using Beautiful
Soup): <http://www.nirmalpatel.com/hacks/hnrss.html>

------
u48998
Could someone please tell me the simple RSS feed for the comments here on HN?

~~~
trustfundbaby
You can use one I hacked together ... only shows items with 20 or more upvotes
to make the stream manageable. <http://hackernewsrss.heroku.com/>

